# Hood dimensions



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
We've been lining up the hood and it fits pretty tight. We had to move out the fender a minute amount but it now doesn't line up totally correct with the pillar lines (not bad just bothers me). Does anyone know the correct dimensions for a hood so I can check mine or is this a common thing?

Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

We looked at a bunch of front ends on the ultimategto site and noticed that all the hoods had issues of some sort...I guess this must be a common thing.
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I have to push the rear corners of mine down after I close the hood or they stick up a bit. I can't seem to be able to adjust it so it closes perfectly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 is just like Rukee's: have to push down the right rear corner a bit after closing. Original parts, never been wrecked. The only cure is to remove the hood hinge and wallow out the mounting holes to increase adjustment range. My '67 fits perfectly, has the best fit I've ever seen, and it's a 240,000 mile car. Go figure. It takes shims, patience, and trial and error, but a near perfect fit is attainable. These were mass produced cars, never intended to be in use 40 years later. You'll get it figured out. Just takes tweaking. Good luck.
jeff


----------

